# What company makes the brightest 4 corner strobes?



## Idealtim (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm going to be buying a set this winter, just wanted to know what works best.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Go with a whelen 90 watt system. It is plenty bright during the day and plenty bright at night. Just try not to put the bulbs in any clear lens in the front of the vehical and if you do try not to run them at night when it is snowing like crazy because they will flash back like crazy!


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

yes, i would say go with the whelen 90 watt! Iv had really good luck with them. Yes if you put them in the clear lens they will flash back like crasy when its snowing, but I still put them in the clear ones, then people can see you from miles away! lol I have them in clear lenses in the pickups and amber on the loaders. Plenty bright either way!


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Whelen 90 watt kit from VLSUSA.com $190. Thats what I use


----------



## Wesley's Lawn (Sep 18, 2002)

When ever I have put HAWs in a plow truck i always put the fronts and backs on their own switch so you can turn the fronts off if you want. Then you don't have to worry about flash back on bad nights.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Wesley's Lawn;402373 said:


> When ever I have put HAWs in a plow truck i always put the fronts and backs on their own switch so you can turn the fronts off if you want. Then you don't have to worry about flash back on bad nights.


that's how mine is setup as well! I really like it that way


----------



## Squid327WFD3 (Mar 18, 2006)

the Highest wattage that i can think of off hand is Whelen ISP188 180 Watt 
Nova makes a 185 Watt under their ultrapack series 

if you are just useing HAWS hide aways you wouldn't need more then a 90 watt


----------



## Yamahaluv (Sep 20, 2007)

Is is worth putting them in the corners in the front or do you still get the feedback?


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

I would put them in the front too, and at night if the flashback is too bad, shut off just the fronts.


----------



## wkr518 (Sep 23, 2007)

*Any tired the Whelen Hide A Way LED kits yet?*

Just curious.Have not seen them yet around here.
Wayne


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

wkr518;406230 said:


> Just curious.Have not seen them yet around here.
> Wayne


They're ok at night, but they're not good enough for bright sunlight yet.


----------

